# Anyone have a link to OSHA Dust Control



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

On a Renovation type construction project?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

for _lead _Harry?

~CS~


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> for _lead _Harry?
> 
> ~CS~



No,A GC creating a Dusty environment in a closed in construction Job ,sawing wood such as studs,on a miter saw with no dust bag where the dust bag goes and,doing everything he can to keep the dust up all day while the other trades are working.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Most of what i'm finding dwells on _combustibility_ , not _inhalant _hazard of wood Harry, sorry.....~CS~


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Here you go have fun.
https://www.osha.gov/SLTC/wooddust/


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

davis9 said:


> Here you go have fun.
> https://www.osha.gov/SLTC/wooddust/


Good man!....:thumbsup:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Harry, quit being a queer little *****. Man up and finish your job.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's some more Harry, same like thread as earlier posted!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

have you tried wearing a dust mask ?

(I have a hard time believing that you are working in an area that has been filled 
up with 15mg per cubic meter. that's a lot of dust. got any pics ?)


----------



## fp.unit (Dec 18, 2012)

wildleg said:


> have you tried wearing a dust mask ?
> 
> (I have a hard time believing that you are working in an area that has been filled
> up with 15mg per cubic meter. that's a lot of dust. got any pics ?)


That really doesn't sound like very much.


----------

